# used cyclocross bike



## scottyp13 (Jul 3, 2006)

im looking to replace my old road bike with a cyclocross bike. i cant afford a new one though, so what are some bikes i should be looking for that i can get in the $300-500 range. i am new to this and it seems that the big road bike brands arent always the best for cyclocross bikes. thanks for your help!


-scott


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Check out the RBR classifieds as well as E-bay. I got a really sweet deal on a used Trek XO1 frame and fork on RBR, added some parts I had lying around, purchased a few items that I didn't have (canti's, a new bar, Paul thumbies) and spent less than $350. Be patient and look around. Redlines are pretty common and easy to find. I'd steer clear of ones that have been raced alot; probably not in great shape. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## CXe (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't forget to check out Craigslist. You can usually find great deals on there. Bikedirect.com also has a Motebecane CX bike for I think $695 total which is a great deal on a complete bike...I know it is $200 more than you wanted to spend, but it is a great bike. Lastly, Biachni offers a single speed CX bike called the San Jose (http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_san_jose.html) It retails for $579 which is a decent deal for a bike without gears! Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

I've have an '04 Cannondale Cyclocross R800 for sale. It spent most of it's life in my office. It has 400 miles on it. I'll take any serious offer.


----------



## scottyp13 (Jul 3, 2006)

do you have any pictures of the bike? how much do they run new?


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

I paid $1,100 a year and a half ago. It's a black, 52 cm frame with spd pedals. It's all original with no modifications. I will attempt to submit some digital images ASAP. I am new to the technological world, but I will do my best.


----------



## scottyp13 (Jul 3, 2006)

dont worry about the pictures. i just went to a local bike shop and i need a 50cm frame. thank you though.


----------



## pstrand (Aug 15, 2006)

How much are you wanting to get out of the bike. Also would you be willing to ship it. I live in kansas city.
Thanks


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

Make me a reasonable offer. And yes, I will be willing to have it boxed and shipped. I really should send a picture. I will attempt to send a picture asap.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd steer clear of old race bikes, we really do use them up after a couple seasons of mud, pressure washing, crashing, airline travel, etc. Two seasons of racing is really a lot of abuse, plus people often use cross bikes as winter bikes for duty in the salt and cinders, so take some time to understand the history of the used bike, including any I'm selling! You can get a bike that needs new cables, chain, cogset, bottom bracket and headset, which is a lot of money if you don't do all the work yourself.


----------

